# sights



## BigPiney (Jul 20, 2004)

I’m in the market for a new set of sights - hunting only, no tournaments - currently use spot hogg but don't like how the pins are bulky and clump up together. Some I’m considering are:

Apex bone collector
Apex Gear Axim
Extreme bone collector
LimbSaver Prism
True Glo Micro Bright 3
g5 Optics

I'm rough on pins (and sights in general) so I like the metal wrapped pin design.

What’s your opinions of these sights? Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Take a look at Axcell Armor Tech HD sights. Very well built with bright pins. I have 2 of them and won't buy anything else.


----------



## BMCS (Aug 13, 2008)

*x2*



RonnieB54 said:


> Take a look at Axcell Armor Tech HD sights. Very well built with bright pins. I have 2 of them and won't buy anything else.


Best sight I have ever had without a doubt. I was very tough on this sight this year and it has came through without a scratch.


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

copper john dead nuts 2, life time warranty I personally love mine.Worth checking out.


----------



## UPHUNTERG5 (Jan 1, 2010)

Look really close at the G5 Optix series, they are wraparound and the pins are nice and bright, the optional light kit makes a big difference also. I have the LE with 5 pins and they are seperrated enough to see the difference, and it is very light and micro adjustable. I got mine brand new for 70.00 on E-Bay and 20 bucks for the light set. Good Luck!


----------



## johnnyg0168 (Oct 27, 2009)

I am trying to sell a set of montana black gold flasahpoint redzone five pin right hand sight. its in like new condition and in the original package.


----------



## MontyHunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Octane NXS Bowsight, chech it out.


----------



## heartshot88 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Apex Bone Collector*

I just put a new one on my new Bengal. I love everything about the sight except one - the individual pins are machined so close to tolerance that they are almost impossible to move up and down. Otherwise, excellent.


----------



## white4 (Dec 3, 2009)

I bought the micro brite sight and the fiber optics are inside and I like how the pins are different size and really brite.


----------



## GNFSHN (Jan 3, 2009)

Gove the Octane NXS a look. I recently change from a Cobra and so far I am very pleased with it...


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

if you shoot a single pin HHA is one of the best for your buck...try it you may just love it


----------



## nyhunter_74 (Nov 26, 2009)

*.*

i really like the quality of the Viper sights...all metal construction and can get them with the damping system....


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

This one will shock you ! Any spot hogg sight.:wink:


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

UPHUNTERG5 said:


> Look really close at the G5 Optix series, they are wraparound and the pins are nice and bright, the optional light kit makes a big difference also. I have the LE with 5 pins and they are seperrated enough to see the difference, and it is very light and micro adjustable. I got mine brand new for 70.00 on E-Bay and 20 bucks for the light set. Good Luck!


I don't know about the LE but I have a G5 Optix XR2 and it isn't very bright at all.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

After the Spot Hogg the only sight in this class is the Axcel Amortech HD. Many of the sights you mention are of less quality than the Spot-Hogg.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a deadnuts pro with an extension bar and I love it. Reasonably priced new and really a bargain used. I paid 40 on the classified forum.

Bob


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

If you're really rough on sites, I would look into Sword.


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

I, too, am rough on pins. After several hunting outtings with broken fibers on a couple Extreme sights, I moved over to teh Sword Twilight Hunter Micro. I love this sight; durable, well protected pins, purple light included, and exceptional overall quality. End of this season, I put one on my back-up bow. Definitely worthy of consideration.


----------



## Sham (Nov 22, 2009)

THE BULL said:


> if you shoot a single pin HHA is one of the best for your buck...try it you may just love it


+1....HHA Single pins ROCK!

I'm moving away from multi pins, I have the Apex 4-pin BC sight (which I might be interested in selling so shoot me a pm if you are interested) and the HHA offer a great solution for easy adjust ability to get that right shot in a matter of a second!


----------



## Gahoythunter114 (Jul 22, 2009)

I started shooting a HHA single pin last year. They are great sights.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

i love my spott hogg but if i had to shoot something else it would have to be the HHA sights


----------



## dutchthedeadly (Sep 5, 2007)

*stop looking*

armor tec hd


----------



## phyconinga (Feb 8, 2010)

It seems you have a long list to look at...Personally I have an Extreme Bone Collector and I love it. (I like the smaller size pins .19 works well for me and its bright. its also available in the larger size I think) It works great for me for target and hunting.


----------



## cwag88 (Jan 25, 2010)

*sight*

I have 4 sets of Montana Black Gold and I love them. I 2 am not a Hogg fan they were much 2 complicated for my likings look at the Black Gold in the light you can't tell how bright they are in the package!!!


----------



## bowhunter1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

Axcel Armortech HD are great sights very bright in low light conditions!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ivan Arsenault (Feb 18, 2010)

bowhunter1992 said:


> Axcel Armortech HD are great sights very bright in low light conditions!!!:thumbs_up


i got pse slidder 1 pin out to 60 ajustable nice to worry about visual can c lots adeer in sight


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

pins are bulky and clump up together. 
Maybe you could go with smaller pins with the spot hog ?
do they "clump" together because the pins are too big ?


----------



## 1snapple (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey, HHA single pin is the way to go. I love mine. Easy to move for yardage so you don't have to go in between pins.


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

I use a HHA adjustable single pin (which I never adjust) with .019 pin. I won't buy a different brand


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

HHA DS XL 5500 the best single pin cant go wrong


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*Black gold!!!!*

I shoot a 7 pin with one removed. It has a bubble level and it is BRIGHT!! In any light the pins are visable and when the sun comes out the skycoil cover blocks out the extra light so the target is not washed out. Sturdy as heck. I dropped mine out of the package on the cement floor and it just bounced and has worked Great. Pins are 7-12 bucks if you are able to break the holder. Or replacment fibers you can order and just install them in the skycoil.
GREAT SIGHT


----------

